# Catfish Report.



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Trying to do a little catfishing on my spring break. I've been running a few bush hooks up in some new area on the Choctawhatchee River that i'm fishing and so far it's alright. Caught a 10lb blue, 5lb channel, 3lb channel and lost another small channel at the boat. After we checked the lines, I started scouting out some new flatheads holes for the summertime. Put my girlfriend's little brother on his 3rd flathead. He was about 6lb. We actually caught it twice...Haha. Kind of a long story. Going to check the lines again tomorrow and bring them home. Video will be posted later in the week. Water temps are still a little too cold for my taste. Temps range from 56-59 depending on the time of day.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Pretty darn decent under current conditions


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Between the wind and current like it's been the past two days, it feels like I have a 250 going down river and a 9.9 going up river.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> Trying to do a little catfishing on my spring break. I've been running a few bush hooks up in some new area on the Choctawhatchee River that i'm fishing and so far it's alright. Caught a 10lb blue, 5lb channel, 3lb channel and lost another small channel at the boat. After we checked the lines, I started scouting out some new flatheads holes for the summertime. Put my girlfriend's little brother on his 3rd flathead. He was about 6lb. We actually caught it twice...Haha. Kind of a long story. Going to check the lines again tomorrow and bring them home. Video will be posted later in the week. Water temps are still a little too cold for my taste. Temps range from 56-59 depending on the time of day.



Looks like a few good fish for the skillet:thumbsup:


----------



## C1DoG (Mar 16, 2013)

Nice cats!!! :thumbup: Can't wait to get out around this area and catch some.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Went back today to pick up our bush hooks and only had 1 small blue. Water temps are falling and the river is falling.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice catch man!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)




----------

